# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  What is your favourite European region for sightseeing ?

## Maciamo

Hard question if we have to choose only one country, easier if we can choose a few. 

To innovate a bit and avoid to disadvantadge small countries, I have divided big countries and joined small, similar or less touristic countries together for this poll.

This is a multiple choice, but please limit yourself to your top 3.

----------


## Minty

You have asked a very difficult question Maciamo. I cannot answer this until I complete my travel of the European continent...

I have been to most of the Western European countries but I have not been to Scandinavia, and for UK I only been to London, I never been to Eastern Europe and for Southern Europe I only been to Italy.

I am thinking of going to HK and Thailand next year but due to some family business where I would need to attend possibly in 2008 I think perhaps we should go to Scandinavia first instead. My husband has a friend from Denmark. We can just drive there.

In my trip to Malaysia that I just got back on we bumped into a couple from Denmark that appeared to be friendly. 

I heard that food over there is very expensive and I am thinking of bringing foods from France and rent a motel or temporary apartment overthere where we can cook. We plan to spend one week in Scandinavia visiting Finland and Denmark.

----------


## RockLee

Indeed tough. But I saw you missed an option, namely "Skandinavia" !!! I can't see Norwegia, Finland, or Sweden in the list!  :Embarrassment:  (I'll probably go to Finland next year :) )

----------


## Maciamo

> Indeed tough. But I saw you missed an option, namely "Skandinavia" !!! I can't see Norwegia, Finland, or Sweden in the list!  (I'll probably go to Finland next year :) )


Scandinavia is the 3rd in the list. It includes Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Iceland. Finland is not technically part of Scandinavia, so I added it to this option.

----------


## RockLee

Aight ! :) Thanks!

----------


## Kinsao

Well, I can't answer the question very well because I haven't travelled much in Europe.  :Bluush:  But I can say where I would _like_ to go sightseeing!  :Poh: 

*Britain*, obviously I am quite familiar with it because I live there :) ; I think it is a good place to go sightseeing because it is small, so it's easy to see various different sceneries and things all within a reasonable driving distance.  :Smiling:   :Car: 

*Ireland*, I've been there a few times but would love to see more (I'm going to spend 2 weeks there next year! ^_^). The countryside is beautiful so it is good for a relaxing country holiday. Dublin is a nice city. I've never been to Belfast (but probably will, as one of my friends lives there ^^).

*France*, I am interested to travel and go sightseeing in all of France, north, south and central. :) My "preference" for France is influenced mainly by 3 things: the fact that I can speak French, which makes life much easier; the fact that my family (father's side) were French, so I would love to visit Calvados (origin of my family and home to a rather good drink!  :Liplick:  ); also the fact that France is next door to England so the flights are cheap and short!  :Cool:  I've been to Paris quite a number of times, and I really love that city.  :Poh: 

*Switzerland* and the Swiss Alps, I'd like to visit there because I have family from there, so just a natural curiosity I guess. :)

*The Balkans*, specifically Latvia, because one of my good friends since childhood is Latvian, so I've always had an interest in the culture and country.  :Smiling: 

*Central Europe*, well, simply because I have a few "internet buddies" from there (including my music-making partner! ^^) who I would like to meet really.  :Blush:  Because to go sightseeing with someone who knows about the area, that's good because they can tell you stuff and point things out.  :Smiling:  Also the culture is something I really know nothing about, so it's cool to learn about something totally new to me. :)

----------


## Maciamo

> *The Balkans*, specifically Latvia, because one of my good friends since childhood is Latvian, so I've always had an interest in the culture and country.


I suppose you meant the Baltic, as the Balkans is the area of ex-Yugoslavia, Albania, Bulgaria and Romania.

----------


## Kinsao

^ Gahhh - sorry, my mistake!  :Sorry:  Of course, I meant the *Baltic*.  :Relieved:

----------


## Duo

Maciamo arranged the groups quite well and very detailed but for me there are 3 top regions in Europe that I prefer. My absolute favorite is the Mediterranean, I include in this all the Balkan countries bordering it and southern/central italy with southern France and Spain. I beleive that there is no substitute for this region, the sea culture and local villages and the food there is unsurpasable by any other region in the world, as far as i know now. The atmosphere that one lives in these areas, the sea at your doorstep, the cuisine and traditions of hundreds of years, old cottages, and the spirit of life through the ages is just very very unique. 

Secondly Central and Northen Italy are my second favorite. This is a country that has a million of treasures waiting to be found. So much history and culture is just impossible not to adore life in it. 

Thirdly I choose Skandinavia because it has a certain feeling of pureness that springs about when I think of it; it all seem so white and green and naturally at rest.

----------


## Minty

> .My absolute favorite is the Mediterranean, I include in this all the Balkan countries bordering it and southern/central italy with southern France and Spain. I beleive that there is no substitute for this region, the sea culture and local villages and the food there is unsurpasable by any other region in the world, as far as i know now. The atmosphere that one lives in these areas, the sea at your doorstep, the cuisine and traditions of hundreds of years, old cottages, and the spirit of life through the ages is just very very unique.


I think my husband would agree with you on this one, he often comments on how much he loves Mediterranean vegetables and cusines and that he prefers Mediterranean vegetables than Chinese ones. But he changed his mind about Chinese food when I brought him to Malaysia... :Laughing:

----------


## gaijinalways

Difficult to answer as I also have not travelled to all those places. Out of the ones I have been to (France, Spain, Germany, Central Italy, Switzerland, England,and Scotland)

I like France for architecture, the food, the sound of the language and some of its art.

Switzerland for its natural scenery.

Central Italy for its architecture and food.

Scotland for scenery and the friendliness of most of its people.

English countryside for the natural scenery and friendliness of most of its people (my wife is crazy for England, so I have visited here the most as well as taking trips to other palces from London as a base).

Southeastern Spain for the food (especially cafe con leche - expresso with milk).

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

Without a doubt: *France* and *Germany*

----------


## Brad VanGuard

Even though I've never been, I have seen pictures of the Alps. If I were to go to Europe I would go there.

----------


## way2lithuania

Too sad to see that Baltics are not so popular! People, you do not know, what you miss! Great prices, delicious food, amazing nature! 
Have you ever visited Nida? You will nowhere else see such and astonishing natural sand dunes!
Have you already seen Vilnius Old Town? One of the largest and one of the most beautiful in Europe, included into UNESCO World Heritage list.
What about fascinating Hill of Crosses? This is a unique masterpiece created by human located in West Lithuania, also included into UNESCO World Heritage list. People, are you only interested in warm shiny beaches and widely advertised world famous monuments that are so boring!!!  :Confused:  Find something new!!!  :Good Job:  Find Lithuania  :Cool V:

----------


## sawyer

i would like to recommend you the most beautiful polish city - Cracow. There are lots of magical places, very romantic little restaurants, cafes, monuments (the wawel castle, huge market square, and so). 
If you're looking for a hostel, you may check on aston-hostel.pl/en :)

----------


## Wilhelm

Northern Spain , specially the Pyrenees. I live very close to the Pyrenees.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Britain, Ireland, Northern France (particularly Brittany), Portugal and Northern Spain.

----------


## Smertrius

SF, NI and the Alps.

Where snowy mountains are meeting the sea like in the Alpes Maritimes.

----------


## Aria1712

I'd love go for sight seeing in Belgium, Switzerland and Netherlands speciallly... Oh i love those places...

----------


## Chris

In truth, it's hard to choose, as there's so much beautiful scenery in Europe.

----------


## moskiter

My favourite place is northeastern Slovakia, close to the border with Poland. When I am bored I hop in my car (I live by the border) and go to admire beautiful green landscapes with hilly roads and creeks with crystal-clear water.

Nature, nature and nature... screw big cities...

----------


## moskiter

BTW, according to you poll only "old" EU is worth visiting. Do you think there are no interesting places "new" EU?? Wrong! Visiting Eastern EU is much cheaper and more fun.

----------


## julia90

for me it's Southern Italy; everytime i go to S.I. it's an adventure, definitely it's the best place to spend a summer.
I fell in love with this:

you start seeing this when you hed towards sicily calabria or apulia.

the people speak louder, with much more enphasis, the accents are so diverse from mines, the vegatavles and fruits grow better and they are more good to taste

this kind of rocks you find in Apulia (Gargano):



I also fell in love with Sardinia and Costa Smeralda (well everybody does it):
 
this is a famous rock in sardinia that resemble a Bear (capo Palau):

----------


## Sid71

It is really hard to choose a specific place in Europe because each place that is mentioned has a unique set of offerings to its travelers. In my visit to Spain, I liked it a lot for its scenic beauty and good food. It has spectacular museums, monuments, architecture, beaches, churches and palaces. Amazing to freak out there.

----------


## rensen

It is so hard to choose as all these cities are so different and they all have something great to show. And what exactlly is sightseeing? sighting the architecture? the landscape and nature? each and every city is different and would rank top for me to go and visit!

----------


## Grizzly

> Too sad to see that Baltics are not so popular! People, you do not know, what you miss! Great prices, delicious food, amazing nature!


I've seen a report about a Baltic city in Christmas (Riga or Tallin, I don't remember), and indeed, it looks very beautiful.

----------


## Garrick

This is a very difficult choice.

Europe as a whole is beautiful and it is very difficult to isolate an area that is more points, and question is which the criteria take into account.

Maciamo has made a good share of countries.

Only for Greece probably can be changed because this country belongs to the Balkans and should not be together with Turkey.

But these divisions make it difficult to vote because someone could be in one or more countries but not in all.

For example, I was in Belgium but not in Holland etc. and I can not vote for the Benelux but I would voted for Belgium, and such examples has more.

julia90
It's wonderful what you have indicated Sardinia, looks amazing and worth visiting.

----------


## Carlitos

> It is really hard to choose a specific place in Europe because each place that is mentioned has a unique set of offerings to its travelers. In my visit to Spain, I liked it a lot for its scenic beauty and good food. It has spectacular museums, monuments, architecture, beaches, churches and palaces. Amazing to freak out there.


You know how to choose quality.

 ------------0-------------


I think Europe is wonderful to travel and meet her.  :Heart:

----------


## Sybilla

I use to go mostly to Southern Germany/Austria becouse I study German and am interested in their culture.

I also like to visit Rome and other central Italian places and I have the advantage that I live there so I just need some hours to explore the whole area.

I went to Greece once and I'd like to go there again and I have seen a documentary about Turkey (Istanbul) and it seems an interesting place worthing a visit, so it's on my list, but from the area where I live it is not easy for me to go there, indeed I've been more often to France than to Greece (3 times and probably this summer I'll go there for the 4th vs just 1 time)

----------


## Reinaert

Southern France and Northern Italy.

Where painters go.. I go. The light, the colors, the smell of the herbs. 
I love nature, and photography.

----------


## Europa

Hm. I think that it's France, Spain, Italy and England. But after them i think the best is Poland, Chezch Republic, Austria and Ukraine.

----------


## Carlitos

> Hm. I think that it's France, Spain, Italy and England. But after them i think the best is Poland, Chezch Republic, Austria and Ukraine.


 
I note that like Western Europe, Eastern Europe but must retain incredibly beautiful and natural landscapes.

----------


## Europa

> I note that like Western Europe, Eastern Europe but must retain incredibly beautiful and natural landscapes.


 I think that Western Europe more beautiful ths Eastern but Eastern is very beautiful. The best countries in Eastern Europe is Latvia, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulagary,Moldova, Finland and Ukraine.

----------


## julia90

> julia90
> It's wonderful what you have indicated Sardinia, looks amazing and worth visiting.


yes, i recommend you, and the other to spend a summer vacation there, the waters are crystal clear like you find in the caribbeans.
and the interior is wild and not massificated for turism, also most of the coasts.
the people preserve their traditions with its own cusine, dances and dialect.

----------


## Europa

I think that the best place is Crimea in Ukraine. Very beautful.

----------


## Reinaert

> I think that the best place is Crimea in Ukraine. Very beautful.


You mean the girls  :Good Job:

----------


## Europa

> You mean the girls


 Of Course :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Garrick

> yes, i recommend you, and the other to spend a summer vacation there, the waters are crystal clear like you find in the caribbeans.
> and the interior is wild and not massificated for turism, also most of the coasts.
> the people preserve their traditions with its own cusine, dances and dialect.


Julia90
I watched a bit on the net these days some destinations in Sardinia, they really look impressive.

Thanks a lot for the recommendations.

----------


## Riccardo

> yes, i recommend you, and the other to spend a summer vacation there, the waters are crystal clear like you find in the caribbeans.
> and the interior is wild and not massificated for turism, also most of the coasts.
> the people preserve their traditions with its own cusine, dances and dialect.


You're totally right Julia, Sardegna is amazing...Expecially the sea!  :Satisfied: 

Here some other sueggestions about Italy!

Bergamo:



Perugia:



Cinque Terre:



Tropea:



Costiera Amalfitana:



Eolie:



Abruzzo:



Fregene:



Anyhow, I voted for Southern France, Northern Spain and Southern Italy!  :Good Job:

----------


## Sid71

Great pictures of Italy Riccardo. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Riccardo

> Great pictures of Italy Riccardo. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome mate! We wait for you in Italy!  :Good Job:

----------


## Ferreiro_

My favorite country in Europe is ... I love Italy, but I felt something special in France, Paris and french riviera are amazing.

Generally I prefer the South, perhaps by the light. For example, I was in Stockholm in April, still with snow. It is a beautiful city, but not convinced me. It lacks the artistic touch of the Mediterranean cities. Maybe summer is best time to visit Scandinavia.

----------


## Carlitos

> My favorite country in Europe is ... I love Italy, but I felt something special in France, Paris and french riviera are amazing.


 
Embattled Mmmmmmmmmmmm of fair-haired for you alone, ahhhhhhhhh grrrrrrrr mmmmmmmm

 :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Embattled Mmmmmmmmmmmm of fair-haired for you alone, ahhhhhhhhh grrrrrrrr mmmmmmmm


I love the gays, they tend to be more open-minded than heterosexuals, the gay flag has the colors of all the continents, and therefore all races, but here is the exception: Carlitos, gay and racist. What a pity.

----------


## Ferreiro_

He hates me because I speak of haplogroup E and T in Spain and its extra-European origin.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> You're totally right Julia, Sardegna is amazing...Expecially the sea! 
> 
> Here some other sueggestions about Italy!
> 
> Bergamo:
> 
> 
> 
> Perugia:
> ...


Excellent shots!

----------


## julia90

I've already said that for me it's southern italy (Ho il Sud nel Cuore!!)... when i go there in summer i feel alive!.. the sun enters in my skin, the people are amazing.. sometimes lazy but thats in the atmosphere.. usually i don't do only the beach life i go visit the little towns.. i see ancient ruins, i stay in conctact with the local mentality, with the people, with the cusine

some photos

anteprima-peschici5.jpg

----------


## Canek

Nice but not impressed there is much better places in latin america.

----------


## clark85

Greece, Cyprus & Turkey would be my favorite. People are just slighty different to northern europe. The culturual sites go back thousands of years and there are plenty of them and the weather is great of course!

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Tough call, but I voted for Ireland, I lived there for a long time and I've never seen the same place in the same light twice, it's just part of the life there, rain, storms, sunshine... all within 20 minutes time! The south of France was my second choice, it's just about everything, the little villages and the cafés, church bells ringing, farms scattered all over the horizon, food and wine you just can't compare to anywhere else. Third choice Poland, it's just beautiful, I hope it will not change too quickly.

----------


## Maciamo

It's an old thread but that doesn't mean people can't still vote. It's the holiday season now, so the mood is right. Please let us know what is your favourite region for travelling in Europe.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> Without a doubt: *France* and *Germany*


It is 7 years on since I offered this reply. There is a doubt, and my choice is now Central Europe.

----------


## firetown

I have to go with Crete in Greece.

----------


## Michael Gonzalez

Central Europe

----------


## abelgalois

Out of the places I have been to in Europe, I'd have to say the French/Italian Riviera and the Italian Alps (Cervinia/Livigno).

----------


## PabijanBrzeski

Being Polish, I recommend Poland. It is a largely undiscovered gem in Europe, brimming with history, beautiful cities and pristine nature. I recommend Southern Poland the most, as you can easily access the Tatra mountains and the beautiful cities in the regions of Malopolska, Podkarpackie, and Slask.

----------


## SunnyDay

All central Europe is ideal for sightseeing (if you mean architecture)

----------


## Farstar

Why not Catalonia, and East Spain?

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> In my trip to Malaysia that I just got back on we bumped into a couple from Denmark that appeared to be friendly.


Why did you post that?

----------


## Storico

So hard to pick only three! I'm from Central Spain which is full of Unesco sites, but I must recognize that Andalucia is the most impressive area for foreigners (Granada and Seville are a must-see). I also love central and southern Italy, especially Rome and Palermo, and Central Europe with Vienna, Prague and Budapest. Also London and Paris, but everybody has been in those two cities so they don't need recommendation! Other cities that I love are Riga, Copenhagen, Moscow, Saint Petersburg, and possibly the most beautiful city I've ever been to, Odesa (sadly now in the middle of a war).

----------


## laetitia

Central Europe! Budapest and Prague are the most beautiful cities in the world. The Balkans are great for natural landscape, I did a road trip in Montenegro and it's so beautiful and such diverse landscape (and super cheap).

----------


## HelenPowers

Oh, hard question. I think for me it's more central Europe.
But there are a lot of places to see in the whole Europe

----------

